# Solved: Computer will not turn on Help!!



## Jackal19 (Nov 1, 2004)

I am working a Dell Dimension 4550 for a friend. The problem with the computer is it will not turn on. I push the power button and nothing happens no post, no fans turning, nothing. I have tested the power supply and reseated the CPU and checked the cord between the button and motherboard. If you have any ideas how to fix the problem i am open to all suggestions.


----------



## Infidel_Kastro (Nov 21, 2003)

Hi Jackal, you ahve posted this in the wrong forum, I will ask one of the Mod's to move it to the proper forum so that you can be helped.
Welcome to TSG! Come here for the tech support, stay here for the rest of the forums.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Maybe a dumb question, but the switch on the powersupply is on right?


----------



## Jackal19 (Nov 1, 2004)

Infidel_Kastro said:


> Hi Jackal, you ahve posted this in the wrong forum, I will ask one of the Mod's to move it to the proper forum so that you can be helped.
> Welcome to TSG! Come here for the tech support, stay here for the rest of the forums.


 Thanks i appreciate it!


----------



## Jackal19 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gibble said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but the switch on the powersupply is on right?


yes the power supply button is turned on. I am not that much of an amatuer.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Can you test something else in the wall outlet to rule that out. And when you say you tested the power supply, what exactly does that mean? Does the power supply fan come on? Does it work with another system?


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Is the little flea light (I think that's what it's called) on on the motherboard? I believe, in most Dell models, as long as the MB is getting power (ie. the PS is plugged in), the light should be on.


----------



## Jackal19 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have worked on computer before from the same socket so i think its ok. Unless, can a power surge knock out a wall socket?


----------



## Lazybrainz (Oct 25, 2004)

smack it 
hard 
giggle

oops too drunk to be posting


----------



## Jackal19 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yea the flea light is on, and i have already tried yelling and smacking it lol!


----------



## Jackal19 (Nov 1, 2004)

*I tested the power supply by using a tool, its made by Antec you plug the 20 pin atx connector into it, and unplug everything else the power supply is connected too except the power, it has a switch and when you hit it if the green LED comes on the your powersupply is fine. Just to be sure though I did connect it to another computer and it worked fine.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Jackal19 said:


> I have worked on computer before from the same socket so i think its ok. Unless, can a power surge knock out a wall socket?


Actually I have seen wall sockets not put out sufficient power.....I'm not an electrician by any means, but I usually test a couple of wall outlets to be sure. If you have a volt meter, I guess you can test the wall socket itself.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Could also be the actual power switch (in front) that's gone bad. I know there's a way to bypass this but I'm not familiar with how to do that. Maybe someone else would know???


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can bypass it most of the times, with a ball point pen touching the two prongs that the power switch wires are connected to....although I did run into a board last week that would not do this. I had to hook the switch connector to another case to get it to turn on


----------



## Jackal19 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess i will try hooking the cord to a different case..


----------



## Jackal19 (Nov 1, 2004)

in case that doesnt work any more ideas


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start stripping to the bare miniumums. Could be a blown motherboard. Any power surges in the area? Computer connected to backup UPS or surge protectors?


----------



## junglejeff (May 26, 2004)

Just wondering, exactly why would you reseat the cpu?. Did you replace the cpu for some reason?

Are you working on it because it didn't turn on or were you upgrading it & you couldn't get it to turn on afterwords. If it worked before you worked on it what did you do? Usually when a computer doesn't turn on it's a power supply or motherboard, or possibly a fried cpu. CPU"s don't fry unless used improperly or improperly installed heatsink. 

Need more info.


----------



## Jackal19 (Nov 1, 2004)

Reseating the CPU was the bosses idea not sure how that would effect the power supply myself. Any way I ordered a new powersupply from dell it should be here in a few days and the computer will be fixed. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Be sure to let us know if that does the trick.


----------



## Jackal19 (Nov 1, 2004)

The new power supply i ordered from dell worked like a charm


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can mark the thread solved by using the THREAD TOOLS drop down box.

Thanks for the follow up


----------

